# 

## Beens

Witam! Chciałbym Was prosić o opinie na temat wierteł pokrytych azotkiem tytanu oraz zwykłych (białych) ze stali HSS. Ponieważ wczoraj miałem styczność po raz pierwszy z takim tytanowym wiertłem 6mm i moje odczucia są takie, że wiertło to nadaje się do wiercenia przy niskich prędkościach <1200obr/min, bo jeśli zwiększałem obroty wiertło przestawało wiercić. Wierciłem kątownik o grubości 5mm ścianka. Na początku wywierciłem z 5 otworów bez problemu później już było gorzej. Nie pamiętam firmy ale sprzedają je w sklepach Lerloy Merlin po 9zł sztuka. Po założeniu wiertła z "białego" HSS wierciło na każdych obrotach. Noszę się z zamiarem kupna porządnego kompletu wierteł do metalu i teraz nie wiem czy inwestować w tytanowe czy HSS? Na allegro krążą aukcje gdzie w komplecie jest 170 wierteł białych HSS za 120zł lub 20-25szt niby tytanowych za 50-70zł. Co byście polecili i czy moje odczucia z wiertłami tytanowymi się potwierdzają u Was?

----------


## zbigmor

> Witam! Chciałbym Was prosić o opinie na temat wierteł pokrytych azotkiem tytanu oraz zwykłych (białych) ze stali HSS. Ponieważ wczoraj miałem styczność po raz pierwszy z takim tytanowym wiertłem 6mm i moje odczucia są takie, że wiertło to nadaje się do wiercenia przy niskich prędkościach <1200obr/min, bo jeśli zwiększałem obroty wiertło przestawało wiercić. Wierciłem kątownik o grubości 5mm ścianka. Na początku wywierciłem z 5 otworów bez problemu później już było gorzej. Nie pamiętam firmy ale sprzedają je w sklepach Lerloy Merlin po 9zł sztuka. Po założeniu wiertła z "białego" HSS wierciło na każdych obrotach. Noszę się z zamiarem kupna porządnego kompletu wierteł do metalu i teraz nie wiem czy inwestować w tytanowe czy HSS? Na allegro krążą aukcje gdzie w komplecie jest 170 wierteł białych HSS za 120zł lub 20-25szt niby tytanowych za 50-70zł. Co byście polecili i czy moje odczucia z wiertłami tytanowymi się potwierdzają u Was?



Po pierwsze porządne wiertła, które są naprawdę bezapelacyjnie lapsze od HSS kosztują dużo więcej niż HSS (nie kilka razy).
Po drugie inwestowanie w wiertła dobrej klasy do użytku domowego w sprzęcie średniej klasy mija się z celem. Nie ma najmniejszego uzasadnienia finansowego dla ich zakupu. Ich główny plus to trwałość wielokrotnie większa niż HSS, a używając ręcznej wiertarki lub kiepskiej stołowej nie uzyskamy dużo większych przebiegów.

----------


## Barbossa

no nie wiem czy inwestowanie w dobrej klasy wiertła do użytku domowego nie ma sensu (?)

ja kupiłem takie, co leżały pod najniższą półką, wierciłem w 4mm płaskowniku (fi 6mm)
zużylem 4 + 2mniejszego kalibru i się nie przewierciłem   :big grin:  
wyrzuciłem wszystkie, na pamiątkę zostawiłem jedno
nie nie złamane, ale te które skręciło się w spiralę   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
jak znajdę to wkleję fotkę, no normalnie miałem łzy w oczach
ze śmiechu oczywiście

moim zdaniem warto mieć lepsze wiertła bo to one grają najważniejszą rolę, sprzęt może być pośledniejszy

----------


## zbigmor

> no nie wiem czy inwestowanie w dobrej klasy wiertła do użytku domowego nie ma sensu (?)
> 
> ja kupiłem takie, co leżały pod najniższą półką, wierciłem w 4mm płaskowniku (fi 6mm)
> zużylem 4 + 2mniejszego kalibru i się nie przewierciłem   
> wyrzuciłem wszystkie, na pamiątkę zostawiłem jedno
> nie nie złamane, ale te które skręciło się w spiralę     
> jak znajdę to wkleję fotkę, no normalnie miałem łzy w oczach
> ze śmiechu oczywiście
> 
> moim zdaniem warto mieć lepsze wiertła bo to one grają najważniejszą rolę, sprzęt może być pośledniejszy



Niestety muszę się nie zgodzić. Te wiertła, które miałeś to na pewno nie były HSS. Takich na pewno nie ma sensu kupować.
Naprawdę dobre wiertła wykazują swoją wyższość przy użyciu sprzętu, który nie wykazuje chociażby bicia promieniowego uchwytu wiertarki na poziomie wiertarki za 50zł.
Dla zwykłej stali czarnej (jak w typowych płaskownikach) HSS jest w pełni wystarczającym wiertłem o jakości adekwatnej do ceny.
Przy wierceniu wiertarką ręczną żadne wiertło nie wytrzyma długo. Nawet takie profesjonalne nie wytrzyma tyle razy więcej co kosztuje.

----------


## m.k.k

Ej, *Barbossa*, istnieje jeszcze kategoria "przeciętne", zazwyczaj to są te, które w jakimś Obim leżą na górnej półce.




> na pamiątkę zostawiłem jedno
> nie nie złamane, ale te które skręciło się w spiralę     
> jak znajdę to wkleję fotkę, no normalnie miałem łzy w oczach
> ze śmiechu oczywiście


Dla odmiany miałem korkociąg, który po kontakcie z korkiem się wyprostował  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  




> moim zdaniem warto mieć lepsze wiertła bo to one grają najważniejszą rolę, sprzęt może być pośledniejszy


Mądrze gada.   :cool:

----------


## Beens

No a co do wierteł "tytanowych" miałem rację, że ewidetnie należy dobierać odpowiednio niską prędkość obrotową niż do HSS? Czy coś nie tak z wiertłem było?

----------


## NJerzy

Aby wiercić w metalu trzeba mieć wiertarkę do metalu, czyli niskie obroty - w zakresie 50 do 800, i zapewnić odpowiedni nacisk - a z tego wynika że najlepiej jak jest to wiertarka stacjonarna. 90% wiertarek ręcznych nie nadaje się do metalu ze względu na zbyt wysokie obroty. Nadaje się Celma na I biegu albo mieszadła do zapraw jeśli mają uchwyt. Jak zdobędziesz właściwą wiertarkę to wywiercisz jednym wiertłem setki otworów, a wysokoobrotową spalisz każde wiertło przy pierwszej próbie.

----------


## Beens

Ok rozumiem ale powiedz mi czy warto kupić wiertła z azotkiem tytanu czy HSS? Czy te tytanowe niby, to tez HSS tylko z napylonym azotkiem?

----------


## zbigmor

> Ok rozumiem ale powiedz mi czy warto kupić wiertła z azotkiem tytanu czy HSS? Czy te tytanowe niby, to tez HSS tylko z napylonym azotkiem?



Może to coś Ci podpowie:
Wiertło ze stali szybko tnącej pokryte powłoką azotku tytanu, przeznaczone głównie do wiercenia w materiałach takich jak miedź, aluminium, tworzywa sztuczne. Pokrycie azotkiem tytanu obniża efekt "klejenia" się materiału do wiertła.
To był zytat ze strony producenta.

----------


## Trociu

> 90% wiertarek ręcznych nie nadaje się do metalu ze względu na zbyt wysokie obroty. Nadaje się Celma na I biegu albo mieszadła do zapraw jeśli mają uchwyt. Jak zdobędziesz właściwą wiertarkę to wywiercisz jednym wiertłem setki otworów, a wysokoobrotową spalisz każde wiertło przy pierwszej próbie.


O - czyli moja wiertarka noname z Tesco znajduje się w 10% wiertarek bo ma regulację obrotów.

Ale dobrze poczytać, że metal na niższych obrotach wiercić, bo dzisiaj będę musiał akurat trochę powiercić.

----------


## Beens

Czyli co wychodzi na to ze napisy typu "tytanowe" itd to tylko podpucha bo to normalny HSS tylko bez klejenia sie wiurow czyli lepszym ich odprowadzaniem? Myslalem nad kupnem albo kompletu wiertel makity albo te 170sztuk co sa na allgero bialego HSS bo jak moge sprawdzic czy to dobra stal? Niby polski producent, a kiedys polskie wiertla byly bardzo dobre. Z doswiadczenia jakie wiertla do metalu polecacie?

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> 90% wiertarek ręcznych nie nadaje się do metalu ze względu na zbyt wysokie obroty. Nadaje się Celma na I biegu albo mieszadła do zapraw jeśli mają uchwyt. Jak zdobędziesz właściwą wiertarkę to wywiercisz jednym wiertłem setki otworów, a wysokoobrotową spalisz każde wiertło przy pierwszej próbie.
> 
> 
> O - czyli moja wiertarka noname z Tesco znajduje się w 10% wiertarek bo ma regulację obrotów.
> 
> Ale dobrze poczytać, że metal na niższych obrotach wiercić, bo dzisiaj będę musiał akurat trochę powiercić.



Niestety nie. Regulacje obrotów w wiertarkach takich jak Twoja odbywa się kosztem obniżenia momentu obrotowego. O dokładności takiej regulacji nawet nie warto wspominać. Spróbuj po prostu na wolnych obrotach coś tą wiertarką wywiercić to zobaczysz dlaczego to nie nadaje się do niczego. W "prawdziwych" wiertarkach regulacja prędkości obrotowej polega na zmianie przełożenia między silnikiem, a uchwytem. W twojej na zmianie obrotów silnika.
Podobnie jest w samochodzie. Na niskim biegu i wysokich obrotach pojedzie, a przy tej samej prędkości, ale wyższym biegu już nie koniecznie.

----------


## Beens

> Niestety nie. Regulacje obrotów w wiertarkach takich jak Twoja odbywa się kosztem obniżenia momentu obrotowego. O dokładności takiej regulacji nawet nie warto wspominać. Spróbuj po prostu na wolnych obrotach coś tą wiertarką wywiercić to zobaczysz dlaczego to nie nadaje się do niczego. W "prawdziwych" wiertarkach regulacja prędkości obrotowej polega na zmianie przełożenia między silnikiem, a uchwytem. W twojej na zmianie obrotów silnika. 
> Podobnie jest w samochodzie. Na niskim biegu i wysokich obrotach pojedzie, a przy tej samej prędkości, ale wyższym biegu już nie koniecznie.


Dokladnie tak, dlatego w wiertarkach stolowych jest regulacja przelozenia poprzez pasek badz tryby. A w recznych nie warto montowac regulatorow elektronicznych jak popsuja sie zwykle (temat juz przerabialem). No chyba ze sie bedzie utrzymywalo staly nacisk na material to niektore regulatory da sie dobrze dostroic zeby trzymaly wolne obroty, wtedy zaczynami od nacisku pozniej podkrecamy obroty ale trzeba miec dobry regulator.

----------


## enikan

> Podobnie jest w samochodzie. Na niskim biegu i wysokich obrotach pojedzie, a przy tej samej prędkości, ale wyższym biegu już nie koniecznie.


Nie kumam tych momentów obrotowych. Auto nie pojedzie, zgoda, ale jak dobrze pokręcić tym regulatorem w wiertarce i utrzymać stały nacisk to przecież będzie się odpowiednio powoli kręciło...

----------


## FlashBack

wiertlo do materialu
obroty do srednicy wiertla i materialu
chlodzenie 
to, chyba tyle

----------


## beton44

> wiertlo do materialu
> obroty do srednicy wiertla i materialu
> chlodzenie 
> to, chyba tyle


i jeszcze ogólne zasady budowy wiertła, 
związana z tym ocena jego "ostrości" i ew. ostrzenie...

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Podobnie jest w samochodzie. Na niskim biegu i wysokich obrotach pojedzie, a przy tej samej prędkości, ale wyższym biegu już nie koniecznie.
> 
> 
> Nie kumam tych momentów obrotowych. Auto nie pojedzie, zgoda, ale jak dobrze pokręcić tym regulatorem w wiertarce i utrzymać stały nacisk to przecież będzie się odpowiednio powoli kręciło...


Jeśli się będzie kręciło to znaczy że nacisk za mały. Optymalny nacisk dla wiertła 6 mm to jakieś 50 kg, a i dwa razy tyle może być. Stań na wiertarce i wtedy spróbuj  :Smile:

----------


## NJerzy

> Ok rozumiem ale powiedz mi czy warto kupić wiertła z azotkiem tytanu czy HSS? Czy te tytanowe niby, to tez HSS tylko z napylonym azotkiem?


Warto kupić pokrywane azotkiem tytanu czy nawet kobaltowe, jeśli masz wiertarkę stacjonarną. Do wiertarki ręcznej szukaj raczej wierteł z "ostrzeniem do wkrętarek" a materiał wiertła pomiń. Zapewnij sobie pomocnika który będzie polewał wodą miejsce wiercenia i wiertło.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał enikan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zbigmor
> 
> ...


Dokładnie tak. Samo wiertło będzie się kręciło (tak jak samochód z podniesionymi kołami na tym 5 biegu), ale pod naciskiem się zatrzyma.

----------


## Smuga

> Witam! Chciałbym Was prosić o opinie na temat wierteł pokrytych azotkiem tytanu oraz zwykłych (białych) ze stali HSS. Ponieważ wczoraj miałem styczność po raz pierwszy z takim tytanowym wiertłem 6mm i moje odczucia są takie, że wiertło to nadaje się do wiercenia przy niskich prędkościach <1200obr/min, bo jeśli zwiększałem obroty wiertło przestawało wiercić. Wierciłem kątownik o grubości 5mm ścianka. Na początku wywierciłem z 5 otworów bez problemu później już było gorzej. Nie pamiętam firmy ale sprzedają je w sklepach Lerloy Merlin po 9zł sztuka. Po założeniu wiertła z "białego" HSS wierciło na każdych obrotach. Noszę się z zamiarem kupna porządnego kompletu wierteł do metalu i teraz nie wiem czy inwestować w tytanowe czy HSS? Na allegro krążą aukcje gdzie w komplecie jest 170 wierteł białych HSS za 120zł lub 20-25szt niby tytanowych za 50-70zł. Co byście polecili i czy moje odczucia z wiertłami tytanowymi się potwierdzają u Was?


Doświadczeni forumowicze mają dużo racji w sposobach, prędkościach, nacisku,chłodzeniu, biciu promieniowym itp., ale jeśli zamierzasz kupić duży komplet wierteł po to aby tylko były i wykorzystywać ich okazjonalnie to kup zwykłe HSS, jeśli wiercisz dość często to spróbuj tych niby tytanowych (wydatek dzisiaj nie jest wielki), jak dobrze trafisz to będziesz zadowolony. Ja kupiłem z 10 lat temu taki komplet tylko 10 szt i nie żałuję, do teraz tylko dwa się złamały 2 i 2,5 i to przez moją winę. Resztę wierteł mam zwykłe HSS np: od 2 mm do 10 mm co 0,1 mm kupowane w różnych czasach i sklepach i wiertła te też różnią się jakością ogromnie, teraz przepalone i połamane wiertła zastępuję lepszymi (droższymi) HSS.

----------


## Beens

A po czym rozpoznasz czy to dobra stal narzedziowa czy jakis "mieczak" ? Jest napisane na wszystkich HSS niby. Pozostaje sugerowac sie cena?

----------


## zbigmor

> A po czym rozpoznasz czy to dobra stal narzedziowa czy jakis "mieczak" ? Jest napisane na wszystkich HSS niby. Pozostaje sugerowac sie cena?



Kupuj w sklepach specjalistycznych, a nie w marketach. Prawdopodobnie będą nawet tańsze.

----------


## Beens

To powiedzcie mi czym sie moga roznic te wiertla poza cena (30zl) i firma MAR-POL a BASS POLSKA:

http://www.allegro.pl/item637720449_..._od_ss_fv.html

http://www.allegro.pl/item640615800_...70szt_hit.html

----------


## zbigmor

> To powiedzcie mi czym sie moga roznic te wiertla poza cena (30zl) i firma MAR-POL a BASS POLSKA:
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item637720449_..._od_ss_fv.html
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item640615800_...70szt_hit.html



Z tych opisów trudno wyrokować. Teoretycznie te drugie lepsze, ale gwarancji nie dam.

----------


## bukba

> Napisał Beens
> 
> To powiedzcie mi czym sie moga roznic te wiertla poza cena (30zl) i firma MAR-POL a BASS POLSKA:
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item637720449_..._od_ss_fv.html
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item640615800_...70szt_hit.html
> 
> 
> ...


Przecież to te same wiertła...

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Beens
> 
> ...



Te same to chyba przesada. Nawet sprzedawca jest inny.

----------


## bukba

Powiększ sobie zdjęcia walizki, masz na obu taka samą nalepkę BASS POLSKA z wymiarami wierteł.

----------


## zbigmor

> Powiększ sobie zdjęcia walizki, masz na obu taka samą nalepkę BASS POLSKA z wymiarami wierteł.


Rzeczywiście na obu walizkach jest ten sam opis (a w tekście pewnie pomyłka z liczbą wierteł).
Zostają 2 wersje: albo rzeczywiście są takie same zestawy (o czym świadczą zdjęcia), albo zdjęcia są dołożone z czegoś innego (o czym świadczy różnica w cenie i opisie).

----------


## Trociu

Coś w tym co piszecie chyba jest. Wczoraj dałem radę tylko 2 otworki powiekszyć a dwa następne już tylko lekko rozwiercić. Wszystko się grzało a nie wierciło. Więc odpadłem i sprawę przekazuję dalej.

----------


## Beens

No odbra a tu jest ewidetnie MAR-POL i wiertla wydaja sie byc takie same a sa tansze niz BASS POLSKA

http://www.allegro.pl/item630637649_...lizce_hss.html

----------


## zbigmor

> No odbra a tu jest ewidetnie MAR-POL i wiertla wydaja sie byc takie same a sa tansze niz BASS POLSKA
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item630637649_...lizce_hss.html



Najbardziej podobał mi się w opisie tekst "towar jest polskiej firmy".
Założę się, że transportują go samochodem polskiej firmy.  :big grin:  (oczywiście ze statku, który przypłynął z Chin).
Generalnie co do jakości to jeśli widzę ten sam towar z różnymi etykietami to nie spotkałem jeszcze w takim przypadku dobrej jakości. Cena pewnie odpowiada w pełni jakości.

----------


## bukba

Podjedź do castoramy, tam mają takie ich firmowe z nalepką castorama pakowana po 10 sztuk, czarne. Kiedyś jadąc na montaż kupiłem przez przypadek i przy nich zostałem. I wierć na niskich obrotach a najlepiej zainwestuj w wiertarke celmy to i na emeryturze jeszcze będziesz nią sobie wiercił.

----------


## enikan

> Jeśli się będzie kręciło to znaczy że nacisk za mały. Optymalny nacisk dla wiertła 6 mm to jakieś 50 kg, a i dwa razy tyle może być. Stań na wiertarce i wtedy spróbuj






> Dokładnie tak. Samo wiertło będzie się kręciło (tak jak samochód z podniesionymi kołami na tym 5 biegu), ale pod naciskiem się zatrzyma.



Ahaa, przynajmniej 50 kilo, a to teraz rozumiem, dzięki za info. Wynika z tego że do "grubszych" prac jedynie wiertarka stołowa się nadaje, ręczną nic nie zdziałam  :smile:

----------


## Beens

Zrobiłem rozeznanie wśród wiertełek i rozmawiałem nawet z przedstawicielem wiertełek TIVOLY i powiem Wam, że wiertełka niby tytanowe to pic na wode fotomontaż. Ludzie poddali się modzie na azotek tytanu dlatego wprowadzili to do sprzedarzy masowej co bardzo się sprawdza podobno. Takie wiertła z porządnej stali stosuje się do profesjonalnych wiertarek stołowych bądź na suwnicach i do wiercenia raczej w przemyśle gdzie nie ma szans żeby wiertlo biło na co podobno są bardzo wrażliwe. Wiertła jakie mi wszyscy polecali to wiertła kobaltowe, są podobne lepsze niż stal narzędziowa HSS, która sprzedawana jest masowo i dla zwykłego majsterkowicza ciężko rozpoznać czy jest dobrej jakości czy jaka china. Kobaltówki są lekko brązowe i nie wychodzą raczej podróby jak do tej pory. Oczywiście mówie o wiertłach w cenach do 100-150zł za komplet. Co Wy na ten temat sądzicie?

----------


## truteen

Tak na marginesie... kiedyś mój brat przytachał skądś wiertło 8 (ponoć kosztowało koło 80 dych w sklepie) nie pamiętam koloru ale pamiętam jak wziął i wywiercił nim dziurę w dobrej jakości kluczu 19   :ohmy:  , co więcej na ostrzu nie było śladu zadrapania

jak jest kasa to naiwrtła nie żałować - najgorzej jak nie ma czym robić albo się robota przez badziewne narzędzia pie...i

----------


## nom

Kiedyś wierciłem sobie otworki fi=6mm w rurze fi=40mm wiertłem z Toya (takie zółte), ale jedno złamałem, drugie szybko się stępiło, 2 otworki 15 minut.  :Smile: 
Więc poszedłem do sklepu i kupiłem DeWalt Extreme 2 za 11zł i wtedy te 10 otworków wywierciłem w 5 minut.  :Smile: 
Dobre wiertło czas zaoszczędzi i nerwy.  :big grin:

----------


## truteen

I jeszcze coś - jak ktoś szuka dobrych  wierteł to wurth polecam - w szpilki kolektora w silniku szło jak w masło choć one są  utwardzone...

----------


## hrycekdt80

Siemka ja bym wam radził kupić wiertła HSS wurtha.Mój wujek je kupił i są bardzo dobre ja sam się przymierzam do ich kupna.

----------


## adam_mk

Pętam się po różnych miejscach...

Kiedyś trafiłem na resztki po wyprzedaży. Nie mam lepszych wierteł jak tamte po 20gr/szt.
HSS na nich pisze, ale jakieś takie "inaksze" są.
Twarde, sprężyste, to co tnie jest szersze od "rdzenia".
Próbowałem już różnych. Molibdenowe dobre...
Adam M.

----------


## m4rsh4ll

Podbije...
Znajomy kupił dzisiaj wiertło kobaltowe za 29 zł, z początku byłem wkurzony że było takie drogie.

 Zacząłem wiercić i bardzo dobrze szło, dopóki nie przeszło na drugą stronę.. Ledwo co przeszło to zahaczyło o metal a wiertarka razem z nim, myślałem ze mi rękę urwie.. dobrze ze mi Jej nie złamało.. ale wiertło złamało się w pół... Myślicie że nieumiejętnie się posługiwałem wiertarką czy po prostu za duże obroty wiertarki jak na takie wiertło.. Co mogło być przyczyna tego że wiertło się zacięło w metalu.. Wiertarka, stara PRL-owska Polskiej produkcji, ale nie wiedziałem że ma taką siłę... byłem w szoku..do tej chwili ręka mnie jeszcze pobolewa..

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

powodem bylo to ze skrzywiles wiertarke jak wiertlo sie przebilo. wiertlo zahaczylo o wior i poszlo sie wietrzyc.

polecam goraco kobaltowe wertla, do nich tylko mocna i powolna wiertarka  nie ma sily, we wszytskim praktycznie wywiercisz... oczywiscie umiejetnie  :smile:

----------


## atomboy

Ja bardzo często wiercę w stali nawet hartowanej, wierteł przerabiałem na kilogramy niestety. 99% marketowych praktycznie do moich zastosowań w ogóle się nie nadaje. Raz pokusiłem się o kobaltowe dextery z serii pro byłem mile zaskoczony ale nie przetrwały spotkania z zahartowanym płaskownikiem Aeb-l. 
Jednak bez stołowej wiertarki z stosunkowo małymi obrotami i dużym momentem to raczej można zapomnieć o jakimś grubszym wierceniu. Szkoda, że w marketach sprzedają taki szajs za na prawdę grube pieniądze, bo zwykłe wiertła Bass PL producenta są niejednokrotnie wyższej jakości niż najlepsze marketówki za ułamek ceny. Dosłownie przed chwilą zaszlachtowałem wiertło HSS Cobalt 13x151mm z serii dexter pro stal D2 nie hartowana o grubości 6mm jest nie osiągalna dla tego wiertła kosztowało około 50zł sztuka. Natomiast Bass za kwotę 149zł za 16 sztuk przechodzi jak przez masło czyli teoretycznie koszt wiertła około 10zł  :big grin: . Jeśli ktoś chce na prawdę porządne wiertła ale jak wyżej macie do tego sprzęt, który ich nie zniszczy to IRWIN Tools z węglikiem wolframu, DeWalt, Hitachi wymieniłem w kolejności moim zdaniem od najlepszych. Od Bidy makita niektóre serie ale to taki sam shit jak bosch.

----------

